# 43239, 43248, 43245, have I unbundled?



## blathrop19@gmail.com (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey all,

I have coded 43239 pointing to 535.00, 43248 pointing to 750.3, and 43245 pionting to 537.3. I have not added a 59 mod to any of these since the CMS website doesn't show a need for it. UHC is denying this on a claim saying these procedures are all bundled in 43245. Is this true, am I missing something?

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## david.ennis@uwmf.wisc.edu (Jun 28, 2011)

*unbundled??*

Hi,
You have not unbundled, but you should have put a -59 modifier on the two subsequent procedures.
Thanks, D


----------



## slwinjum (Jun 30, 2011)

*supporting documentation.*

I've been receiving denials even with the 59 modifier.  Can anyone direct me to supporting documentation for appealing the denials?


----------



## Deb2009 (Jun 30, 2011)

Can you post the procedure report?  without patient info of course  

And what is the denial reason?


----------

